# New books up on Black Library



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/master-of-sanctity.html
Master of Sanctity. The second book in the legacy of caliban trillogy.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/valedor.html
Valedor. Eldar sandwhiched between 2 ravening tyranid swarms. Let the feast commence!

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/the-last-days-of-ector.html
The last days of Ector. A novella set in the Valedor apocalypse warzone.

Edit: Regarding The Last Days of Ector, something tells me its the origin of this scism



http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Crimson_Castellans
The chapter splitting in loyal and renegade elements


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ordered both _Valedor_ and _The Last Days of Ector_. Can't wait to read both!


LotN


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> Ordered both _Valedor_ and _The Last Days of Ector_. Can't wait to read both!
> 
> 
> LotN


Ditto, Haley's books were very enjoyable so far.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Just noticed that Valedor and the Last Days of Ector is already available as ebooks. DLed them both.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I want to read all these. I just don't see how they justify $11.99 for a Enovella. Yeah, I'll get it, but that pisses me off (novella's/short story's piss me off) that it costs as much for an actual full length book.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Brother Lucian said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/valedor.html
> Valedor. Eldar sandwhiched between 2 ravening tyranid swarms. Let the feast commence!


From what nid fluff I've read there won't be a feast. It'll be a lot of hyperbole about the tyranids consuming the galaxy before a band of 3 or 4 eldar guardians destroy two entire hive fleets. GW hates tyranids :angry:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Guy Haley said:


> The Last Days of Ector is a prequel novella set in the lead-up to the Tyranid invasion. Ector is a sub-arctic hive world whose twenty cities are lucky enough to each be overseen by a single Space Marine. Can these noble Crimson Castellans save at least a portion of the doomed population?


Sounds really good, not the extinction of the Chapter but another story featuring them.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, I finished The Last Days of Ector. I found it a pretty good read, but perhaps the teaser blurb was a little too sensationalist and gave the wrong impression. But he suceeds in giving the Crimson Castellans their own identity, and the novella is clearly a prequel that should be read before Valedor.



I refer to this part *the Crimson Castellans are confronted with an impossible dilemma – fight to the last as honour demands, or retreat to safeguard the future of their Chapter. *The expected internal strife over this just doesnt manifest at all among the CCs, they keep their cool to the end.


----------



## Muhr (Mar 14, 2014)

Loki1416 said:


> I want to read all these. I just don't see how they justify $11.99 for a Enovella. Yeah, I'll get it, but that pisses me off (novella's/short story's piss me off) that it costs as much for an actual full length book.


Couldn't agree more! They don't hesitate to charge more if a book is longer than usual (Vengeful Spirit being one example), so it SHOULD follow that a shorter work costs less than usual. Sorry for being off topic but the above post by Loki demanded a response. 

*Edit* I should point out that I phoned BL the other day to ask why Vengeful Spirit costs a fiver extra. The guy on the other end said it was down to the book being longer than usual. I asked if that was why Fear to Tread was a pound more expensive and was told "yes". He even mentioned that the hardback version of A Thousand Sons would cost more than the norm.

I don't mind paying slightly higher prices for longer books/more content, but it does seem unfair when shorter works aren't afforded the same logic. (Again, apologies for being off topic).


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Found Valedor a pretty engaging read that explores many facets of the eldar and their craftworlds, Guy Haley definitely have a good hand on the eldar as well. 
And the book felt better noticeably proofread than recent releases, though I did spot a single mixup of Biel Tan and Iyanden.

One thing that amused me.


Biel Tan looses their Avatar early on in a delaying action. But when they return to Duriel, they find that the Avatar is still alive and kicking, having kept on fighting and masacring the tyranids even as the eldar fled. And the returning force recovers it.

Clearly a jab at the endless number of Avatars getting destroyed here and there.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I really want to give Haley a chance, but _Pandorax_ was so disappointing that I just don't want to risk any more money on the (Apocalypse) format. I don't want to read any more books where pushing models is a higher priority than writing a good story... or, at any rate, featuring said models in a way that makes sense.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

People is drooling over Valedor over at Warseer.

Absolutely glowing words about it here http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?394216-Eldar-vs-Nids-have-landed&p=7156608

I can echo the sentiments, Guy Haley have the Eldar done just right.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

My fondness for the Dark Angels means that I'll give _Master of Sanctity_ a chance. _Ravenwing_ was decent, I thought, so I hope this one will be an improvement.

One thought I had:

One of the potentially less sensible things about the Dark Angels was the induction of individuals who had accidentally been exposed to the Chapter's secret into the Deathwing. For (almost?) every other Chapter, induction in the First company is a Pretty Big Deal, and their ranks are usually made up of the most proven veterans of the other other companies. With that in mind, I sincerely hope that the Dark Angels have some sort of Emergency Induction Training Montage, where they kick an emergency inductee's training into overdrive, to get him to Deathwing Standard.

You know, like:



Telemenus, you helped the Chapter capture Methelas the Fallen. Good job. The rest of the Deathwing have a *very important mission,* but we need you to destroy the Red Corsairs. I know, I know, there are thousands of them. Have your Astropath send us a message when your Attacks and Leadership stats have bumped up to 2 and 9, respectively, and when you feel yourself getting fearless and *really hateful* toward traitor Space Marines. We'll teach you some _fancy shooting tricks_ at that point.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Ezekiel is supposed to be among the most powerful Librarians of all. Up there with Mephiston and Tigurius. But he has yet to make an appearance in any story, from novel to short story. Any chance he's showing up?


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Valedor and The Last day of Ector - are the best book from BL - *for the last 3 months *(Not counting Vengeful Spirit - i get it at Weekender) 

Also, the research done by Guy Haley, to write eldar story for Valedor (with deep immersion in culture, background and hierarchy) is just amazing and groundbreaking. It is a must have for Eldar fanclub


----------



## Death Nikorps (Nov 3, 2013)

There is a review about The Last Days of Ector here:

https://twitter.com/blacklibrarium/status/465897298791522306

(you can use "Select your language" in the top left corner to translate into english)




Guy Haley seems to be a good writer.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Master of Sanctity Ive just finished, and its a thrilling epic read. I found it a real pageturner as the continuing scheme of the Legacy of Caliban kept unfolding.

A certain recuring person from the series takes a startling starring role, as the Dark Angels continue their task and new revelations pours in and more questions. Though the ending.....what a monumental lead up for the final book. Unforgiven. To see 'him' finally face the Dark Angels? Intrigue upon intrigue.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

*Brother Lucian* - 'and its a thrilling epic read'.
I hope it's better than 'Ravenwing' - one of the worst BL books, ever written?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I really enjoyed Valedor. Although it ends weird




Happy end for the eldar?! The eldar gods may not be destroyed but actually remain within slaanesh and may be freed by ynnead the god of buffering?!
Not enough to in any way ruin anything in that book though.
Did I mention I really enjoyed this book?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Anakwanar said:


> *Brother Lucian* - 'and its a thrilling epic read'.
> I hope it's better than 'Ravenwing' - one of the worst BL books, ever written?


I found Master of Sanctity a notable step up from Ravenwing for several reasons:




The book focuses more on the chapter leadership, in particular the conflict between the chaplains Sapphon and Asmodai in order how to deal with the Fallen Angels, and the massive differences in methodology between them. The infamous Fallen Angel Merir Astelan also takes a major role in the book, and just like Boreas had been snared by him, so becomes Sapphon.

The main characters from the first book, Brothers Annael and Telemenus returns, though they are more a supporting cast here. Sapphon, Asmodai and Astelan really drives this book. Asmodai I find was portrayed succintly, such a tortured creature. Furiously driven by a choice event that shaped him so long ago.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Is it necessary to read Ravenwing before Master of Sanctity?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Apfeljunge said:


> Is it necessary to read Ravenwing before Master of Sanctity?


Angels of Darkness is what you want to read first, as it lays the groundwork for the plot. Continued in the Legacy of Caliban Trilogy: Ravenwing, Master of Sanctity and the upcomming The Unforgiven.

Id recommend reading them in order. And I didnt find Ravenwing as bad as Anakwanar painted it.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Spotted a discussion thread for Master of Sanctity here which should interest you people:
http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/topic/292062-master-of-sanctity/


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Vitarus said:


> Ezekiel is supposed to be among the most powerful Librarians of all. Up there with Mephiston and Tigurius. But he has yet to make an appearance in any story, from novel to short story. Any chance he's showing up?


He does show up.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

*To Brother Lucian*
Thank you for the answer - now i see what you meant - i just start reading it myself. Your points are correct, except 1 for me - Asmodai simply arrogant and stupid. 

Also a question - any actions DA vs CSM?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Anakwanar said:


> *To Brother Lucian*
> Thank you for the answer - now i see what you meant - i just start reading it myself. Your points are correct, except 1 for me - Asmodai simply arrogant and stupid.
> 
> Also a question - any actions DA vs CSM?




No. It comes close, but the Dark Angels does not engage the Death Guard directly in the novel


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Phoebus said:


> He does show up.


Dare I ask... Mephiston is in the 2nd BA omnibus, but doesn't actually do anything. He didn't do tons in the 1st omnibus, but the little he did was good stuff. Tigurius in the Damnos books did a lot more, and I loved it. Ahriman in Exile is awesome. Does Ez do any significant psyker stuff, or is he just there for his wisdom? (No, I'm not a serious 40K reader. I'm just a psyker fanboy. heh)


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Vitarus said:


> Dare I ask... Mephiston is in the 2nd BA omnibus, but doesn't actually do anything. He didn't do tons in the 1st omnibus, but the little he did was good stuff. Tigurius in the Damnos books did a lot more, and I loved it. Ahriman in Exile is awesome. Does Ez do any significant psyker stuff, or is he just there for his wisdom? (No, I'm not a serious 40K reader. I'm just a psyker fanboy. heh)


Rest asured, he have a decent amount of screentime, plus we get to see a bit about his past.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Brother Lucian said:


> Rest asured, he have a decent amount of screentime, plus we get to see a bit about his past.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, purchased. Thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Thousand sons (£25) Prospero Burns (£20) and Price of Crows (£15) Hardbacks are up for preorder


----------

